# Prokon v 2.5 Keygen



## ايهاب عيادة (16 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخوة الكرام
قمت بتحميل برنامج prokon v2.5 من موقع البرنامج وقد قمت بالبحث كثيرا عن كراك او كيجن لة
وبعد البحث الطويل وجدت الكيجن وللاسف لم استطع استخدامة
لذا ارجو من الاخوة الكرام المساعدة وشرح طريقة استخدامة
وجزاكم اللة خيرا

الكيجن بالمرفقات


----------



## Robert Sasmita (17 نوفمبر 2010)

Install PROKON v2.5 and use keygen prokon v2.4.
and it's works.

regards,
robertsasmita


----------



## hassananas (17 نوفمبر 2010)

Prokon 2.5 (05 Jul 2010)


The PROKON suite has two main components with distinct but supplementary functions: 

The Calcpad: This is the main module from where you launch the various analysis and design modules. You can also use Calcpad to build calcsheets with design notes, drawings and equations. 
The analysis and design modules: The individual modules can be used to analyse and design typical structural and geotechnical elements. Design output can be sent to Calcpad and appended to the your calcsheet. 

,For Key Generator for this version . Its same in version 2.4 2008, the license its only 3 month.
After 3 month you must uninstall and have to install those file again, and you have a full software back.





Code:

http://www.prokon.com/prokon-setup

الرابط اخر للكراك:

http://www.4shared.com/file/ksvtrcmE/Pro_v2_5_KYG.html


----------



## ايهاب عيادة (17 نوفمبر 2010)

hassananas قال:


> Prokon 2.5 (05 Jul 2010)
> 
> 
> The PROKON suite has two main components with distinct but supplementary functions:
> ...




هو نفس الكيحن الموجود بالمرفقات
ولكن سؤالى ما هو المقصود ب system id

وشكرا على مرورك الكريم


----------



## eng.walee (17 نوفمبر 2010)

ساعدونا يا خبراء البروكون في تفعيل نسخة 2.5


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (18 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لقد جربت الملف المرفق ووصلت لكل المعلومات التى يطلبها الا معلومة واحدة هى المستخدم
وذلك نتيجة ضياع ملف اثناء تثبيت النسخة اسمه 
prokon/prolock/00000.log
ساحاول مرة اخرى ان شاء الله واخبركم بالنتيجة
بخصوص سؤالك عن system ID
اضغط على ايقونة Remote assistance
الموجودة اعلى صفحة Home من اليمين و سيظهر لك ما طلبت
مع خالص تحياتى لك​


----------



## ايهاب عيادة (18 نوفمبر 2010)

اشكركم اخوانى الكرام على التفاعل
وللاسف الكيجن الخاص بالنسخ القديمة لا يعمل على win 7
وسوف اجرب استخدامة مع V2.5 مع جهاز اخر بة Win Xp
وادعو الاخوة للتجربة
وجزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## ايهاب عيادة (18 نوفمبر 2010)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> لقد جربت الملف المرفق ووصلت لكل المعلومات التى يطلبها الا معلومة واحدة هى المستخدم
> وذلك نتيجة ضياع ملف اثناء تثبيت النسخة اسمه
> prokon/prolock/00000.log
> ...



اشكرك اخى الكريم 
وانا متابع مجهوداتك الرائعة
خالص شكرى وتقديرى


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (18 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مفاجأة للجميع
هذا ليس كراك للبروكون 2.5 واليكم هذا الرد التفصيلى
Only two small problems.
The remote assistance is made by using teamviewer (i think the free module is included in Prokon) and the ID and password are for the helpdesk permitting the connection to your computer.
The second small problem is the keygenerator. It's a nice KG with a nice interface but not for Prokon. For generating a code you can input the MAC number of your net card but the code is for other software (?).

I also did not succeed to apply it. I always have a massage "wrong ID". When I put my MAC address the med works but it really is not for the Prokon v2.5. 
خاص تحياتى​


----------



## ايهاب عيادة (18 نوفمبر 2010)

سوف اجرب تكريك هذة النسخة بواسطة كراك النسخ السابقة
ولكن ليس على win7 
وان شاء اللة ساخبركم بالنتيجة


----------



## eng.walee (18 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته نظرا لمشاركات كثيرة وجتها على منتدانا العزيز ومنتديات اخرى الطريقة المثالية لتفعيل بروكون 2.5 هي ما تم شرحه من قبل اعضاء سابقين ومنهم زعيم الاسكندرية مشكورا :
1. نصب اي نسخة بروكون انا شخصيا نصبت 2.3 وفعلتها ونظام تشغيلي فيستا
2. بعد تشغيلك للنسخة وتفعيلها قم بتنصيب النسخة الجديدة 2.5 سيسالك هل ترغب بالغاء النسخة القديمة انقر بالموافقة وبعدها استمتع ................


----------



## ايهاب عيادة (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*اخوانى الكرام
القول النهائى فى هذا الموضوع وبعد تجربة هو كالاتى
1- يتم تثبيت اى اصدار سابق 2.3 او 2.4
2- يتم تفعيل الاصدارباستخدام الكيجن الخاص بالنسخ القديمة
3- يتم تحديث هذا الاصدار للوصول الى الاصدار 2.5 عن طريق الدخول لموقع proken من خلال خيار Update بالبرنامج
4- يتم تحميل ملف يدويا من موقع التحديث اسمة Sp2 وهو ملف مضغوط
5- يتم نسخ هذا الملف الى ملف Bin الخاص بالبرنامج وفكة بداخلة مع الموافقة على استبدال الملفات
6- بعد فتح البرنامج مرة اخرى ستجد انة تحول الى الاصدار 2.5
7- طبعا يمكن تنزيل الاصدار 2.5 Demo وعمل ترقية للنسخة القديمة ولكنى اعتقد ان الطريقة السابقة اسهل
7- وطبعا بعد التحديث للاصدار الجديد سيعمل لمدة ثلاثة شهور وبعدها يجب اعادة الكرة مرة اخرى
8- انصخ اخوانى بالاكتفاء بعمل التحديث الالى فقط للنسخ القديمة دون الوصول الى الترقية الكاملة الى الاصدار الجديد وبذلك ستظل النسخ القديمة تعمل مع امكانية عمل Live Update فقط وليس بتنزيا الملف Sp او الترقية بتنزيل وتثبيت الاصدار الجديد فوق النسخ القديمة

وجزاكم اللة خيرا​*


----------



## masaudakhter (5 ديسمبر 2010)

which prokon is this? structure/geotech or any other one ?


----------



## حسام حيدر (16 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
احب ان اسئل عن برنامج الانسس ansys 12 حيث تم التنصيب و اريد ان اعمل عليه في تمثيل المقاطع الخرسانية


----------



## Jamal (16 يناير 2011)

thankssssssssssssss


----------



## abuyaseen (14 مايو 2011)

*الحل لمشكلة كراك برنامج البروكون 2.5*

الحل لمشكلة كراك برنامج البروكون 2.5 كالتالي :
1- نزل برنامج بروكون 2.4 على الجهاز
2- استخدم كراك بروكون 2.4 في تفعيل البرنامج 2.4 
3- نزل برنامج بروكون 2.5 راح يطلب منك ازالة النسخة 2.4 اضغط نعم
4 - مبروووك لديك النسخة 2.5 كاملة 
اي استفسار للي مش عارف كيف وللتواصل على الايميل : [email protected]
ِAbu Yaseen


----------



## حسام حيدر (15 مايو 2011)

thanks


----------



## yousef1983 (23 يوليو 2011)

يا جماعة اريد حلا في مشكلة كراك البروكون... لم اجد نسخة 2.4 كي افعل مثل ما ذكر الاخ ابو ياسين .. فما العمل؟؟


----------



## eng.abd allahham (11 فبراير 2012)

سلام عليكم و عندي prokon 2.5 with keygen but i dont know how i can activate it plz tell me


----------



## رائد ابوالرب (8 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mhammad_ttu (16 يناير 2013)

*رد: Prokon v 2.5 *******

انا عندي ويندوز 7 بتزبط نفس الطريقة ؟؟


----------



## alaasehsah (7 ديسمبر 2013)

الاخوة الكرام 
عندي مشكلة في برنامج البروكون حملتة وقمت بتشغيل نسخة demo وبعد كدا مسحته وعايز انزل نسخة دايمة بس المشكلة اني كل ما انزلة واعمل activation by phoning مش بيديني اي اكواد
ياريت لو حد عنده حل جزاكم الله خير


----------

